# Lost autosteer since 2019.32 update (8/27/2019)



## James W (Nov 7, 2018)

Has anyone else lost autosteer since the 2019.32 update around the end of August? I have found one other case of this on reddit that happened to a Model X

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaLounge/comments/cz9voq

I have a 2018 Model 3 Performance. Around the end of August I lost autosteer functionality only. The grey wheels never comes up when driving highways anymore. And when I try to activate auto steer it says "Autosteer Temporary Unavailable" . The cruse control still works, All my cameras seem to be working and recording video to usb, on screen visualization is still working fine.

I have called tesla support and gone though the reset procedures. I have done a factory reset on the car through the UI. I have taken it to Tesla service center and was told that all my cameras and sensors seem fine when they remotely diagnosed the car. They just said it was likely a software bug and will be resolved with an update. It has been about 4 weeks since the last service center visit and have gotten quite a few updates even the V10 update and it is still not working. I have another appointment to go in on the 23rd and I received a call from the tech today asking about my problem. But he seemed just as confused to the cause.

Did this happen to anyone else on here? Or know of any solutions or suggestions to try.

***EDIT***
Problem solved 
Tesla Service Center was able to fix my car on the 2nd visit / attempt.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

James W said:


> Did this happen to anyone else on here? Or know of any solutions or suggestions to try.


it's a long shot, but try pulling the USB drive, leave it out and let the car sleep. There was a bug earlier this year where Autopilot could fail until you did that (but that bug was fixed long ago and yours sounds different since visualizations are working for you). Also, maybe try toggling the Autosteer option off and then back on again in the Autopilot menu.

Crazy that service hasn't been able to resolve this for you yet.


----------



## James W (Nov 7, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> it's a long shot, but try pulling the USB drive, leave it out and let the car sleep. There was a bug earlier this year where Autopilot could fail until you did that (but that bug was fixed long ago and yours sounds different since visualizations are working for you). Also, maybe try toggling the Autosteer option off and then back on again in the Autopilot menu.
> 
> Crazy that service hasn't been able to resolve this for you yet.


I forgot to mention I dont drive my car on the weekends so I've tried pulling out the usb for a whole weekend and turned off and uninstalled the app from my phone to make sure it goes to sleep. And I've left the usb out with sentry off for a week as well.

Also tried toggling the settings and leaving them off for a couple days before turning them back on.

Thanks for the suggestions. I really dont know what else to do with no potential fix in sight.


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

That sounds like a call Tesla or head to service center. Losing a core feature you paid for isn’t a bug; have them come to your house or diagnose remotely. If you want to fix on your own, reset the firmware in the Service pane on your touchscreen. You will lose all settings, but may be your last resort and/or what service will do.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

James W said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I really dont know what else to do with no potential fix in sight.


Sounds like you've done good troubleshooting. I think I'd leave it with service and tell them to let you know when it's fixed. If it's not an intermittent issue, they should be able to track it down. If they really can't figure it out in a reasonable time, maybe start inquiring about lemon laws.

Just curious, if you have EAP, does Summon work?


----------



## James W (Nov 7, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> Sounds like you've done good troubleshooting. I think I'd leave it with service and tell them to let you know when it's fixed. If it's not an intermittent issue, they should be able to track it down. If they really can't figure it out in a reasonable time, maybe start inquiring about lemon laws.
> 
> Just curious, if you have EAP, does Summon work?


I have EAP and FSD. Summon looks like it work but never full initializes. It will flash lights and fold mirrors but wont move.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

James W said:


> Has anyone else lost autosteer since the 2019.32 update around the end of August? I have found one other case of this on reddit that happened to a Model X
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaLounge/comments/cz9voq
> ...


what version of Autopilot did you purchase? EAP? AP only? FSD?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

James W said:


> I have taken it to Tesla service center and was told that all my cameras and sensors seem fine when they remotely diagnosed the car. They just said it was likely a software bug and will be resolved with an update.






Long Ranger said:


> Sounds like you've done good troubleshooting. I think I'd leave it with service and tell them to let you know when it's fixed. If it's not an intermittent issue, they should be able to track it down. If they really can't figure it out in a reasonable time, maybe start inquiring about lemon laws.


Exactly. That BS they fed you about "wait until there's a software update" is one of the lamest things I've ever heard. Sorry boys, but it should work on the CURRENT software. Should even work on OLD software. Fix the damn problem, don't give the customer excuses and tell them to come back later. It's a feature you paid for, it should work. If it doesn't, the car is broken. Not the same level of broken if it didn't drive, but it's broken, period. Get it into service so the days in service start counting in case you do need to lemon it. Don't let them give it back to you unless it's fixed. If they tell you it's fixed, when you go pick it up, insist on driving it with a tech before you sign off on accepting it. If not, drive right back to SC and leave it there.

Sheesh, Tesla's attitude toward service really makes me question long term ownership of this car.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

A "software update" can contain updates multiple firmwares on multiple different components. If one of them stops working properly after a software update, I don't believe Tesla Service currently has a way to either re-install one components' firmware, or reapply an update. That's why you're being told to wait until the next software update to fix it. It might update the firmware for the Autopilot computer, fixing whatever went wrong with it last time.

If I had to guess what happened (I don't have AP myself, so this is a guess based on software experience), I think the update hosed the AP calibration data. It might be worthwhile to see if Tesla can put it back into training mode.

Why would I guess that? Becasuse all of the sensors are _working. _AP most likely runs a quick test on those first so it doesn't crash the car right away due to it being blind. Then it would load the calibration data next. If that's corrupted, Autopilot would most likely halt and refuse to start - and if that error isn't trapped for user feedback, it would just fail silently. I would also guess that the calibration data is _often_ corrupted if AP was never used before, so it probably had a setting at first launch to tell it to calibrate first.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonF said:


> I don't believe Tesla Service currently has a way to either re-install one components' firmware, or reapply an update.


service can push the software you currently have installed back to the car any time. When a part with FW is installed they have to do this to get it updated to match what the car has installed.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I had a similar issue and the SC traced it back to a faulty harness connector of one of my ultrasonic sensors. It was replaced and it's be fine ever since.


----------



## James W (Nov 7, 2018)

Tesla Service Center was able to fix my car on the 2nd visit / attempt.
For the sake of completion I'm posting the relevant section of my invoice.


----------

